# CorelDraw Rhinestone software choices.



## jeron (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey everyone I have CorelDraw X6 and i also use signcut. I am going to get into rhinestones and need to know what plugins i should look into.. I know there are a few but cant find their names anywhere..

Also i plan to get my stones from Shine art, but i was curious if anyone sells a starter kit that has just the tools with no stones.... Any kits you would recommend...

Thanks
Jeron


----------



## Sunjoa (Oct 25, 2011)

We use the Rhinestone Wizard from The Rhinestone World. We have used it for over a year and are extremely happy with it. They offer a free trial, as do several others. I would urge you to decide what you want your software to do and then find the application that bests meets your needs. When you are talking about a starter kit, not including stones what exactly do you mean? Are you looking for a workstation and brushes, do you also mean the template materials - both the layering (mostly sticky-flock) and the hard material? There are a tremendous amount of videos on YouTube that show various workstation configuration and some cheap workarounds for the brushes. Hope this helps, Dane.


----------



## jeron (Jul 16, 2012)

Yea after looking around at software I'm debating between easy stone or stone wizard...

And I mean every kit I see has stones that come with it... I'm planning to buy a bunch of stones from shineart so I'm trying you find a kit that has just the tools (No stones) I don't have anything yet other than a cutter and Corel, so as far as tools go I need everything...

Thanks,
Jeron


----------



## Sunjoa (Oct 25, 2011)

I haven't used Easy Stone so I can't speak to that one. I will tell you that The Rhinestone World gives very good customer service with any questions and/or problems you may have. They also have over 100 (I think) videos about how to do things with their program. Just my 2 cents. Dane


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

The wizard it is a full fuctioning. Easy stone is always in beta. never ready to run. IT is a call home program and if he updates the software and you dont he will shut yours down. or if he gets made at you he will turn yours off.


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

I would go with The Wizard as well. The customer service is excellent. They have people manning the phones for software questions and tech support. The quality of what the sell is really nice too. I love the tweezers. 
I made my own workstation with some flock on a board. The brush is from the hardware store. Not much to a kit if you don't want stones. 

you will need flock for making templates, a work station (home made to a size you like, I would suggest 12x12 if you have the space use some flock off a roll) brush, tweezers. You will need transfer tape. You can pick that up at TRW where you can buy it by the foot rather than a whole roll. I have an exacto knife too. Magnifying glasses (readers) are a must for me. Foster grant makes some with some built in lights on the side.

I won't speak for others either. My experience with easy stone/Kevin has not been good.


----------



## Lisalee0791 (Sep 21, 2013)

I would stay away from easystone! Customer service is horrible and you MUST be online to use it. The wizzard can be used online ot off, they have MANY videos on YouTube and their customer service rises above all!


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

with the easy stone I didnt like that my computer was open it had an open door to the net that the firewall had to leave open so that it could "call home" and when using it I got an exception that popped up that said TRW exception error. so is that coding from a TRW program or what.


----------



## jesserc (Jul 17, 2013)

The TRW Stone wizard is the way to go. Just call them up and ask them any old question and you'll see why. Run away from the other one, seriously. You need stones and transfer tape and a stone brush (can get at walmart/home depot) and template material. You can get that stuff at many places , even TRW has them. I think they have some kits. Shineart carries stones and transfer tape. I have a contact that sells template material if you are interested. let me know


----------



## mrtimothy (Mar 5, 2014)

sttbtch said:


> The wizard it is a full fuctioning. Easy stone is always in beta. never ready to run. IT is a call home program and if he updates the software and you dont he will shut yours down. or if he gets made at you he will turn yours off.


I have heard this from so many people! TRW (the Wizard) has the BEST customer service. They are always willing to help. It is a great program also.

I heard easystone sometimes takes days to get help. People keep saying it stopped working - and they emailed him numerous times, left a pm on his facebook page, etc., and still no help. Very poor customer service in my opinion.


----------



## jeron (Jul 16, 2012)

Well thanks guys I guess I've made my mind up... I'll probably go with the rhinestone wizard.... I was looking at getting some of my tools from them anyways so I'll just lump it all in...

Unless anyone has any other software that may be worth looking into I'll probably go with that...

Thanks,
Jeron


----------



## gailevans (Aug 9, 2008)

Another happy TRW Stone Wizard customer here. Although I have not been using it very long, the customer service has always been great, and the videos are very helpful. They also do a lot of webinars that have answered a lot of my questions.


----------



## jeron (Jul 16, 2012)

OK another question... what size stones should i start with do you think.... I know what colors i'll need for the first design i will do but i'm kind of lost on the sizes... Is there a certain size that is standard for outlines?? fills??? what about for adults vs kids size shirts....

whats the most common size i guess...

Thanks


----------



## jeron (Jul 16, 2012)

Also how many? Do they go bad if you don't use them right away? If not I wouldn't mind just getting like 250 or 500 gross of the colors I get... 

Sorry for all the questions just trying you learn..

Thanks,
Jeron


----------



## Sunjoa (Oct 25, 2011)

SS 10 seems to be the standard size. For colors, you can't go wrong with clear, or crystal - either regular or AB. The AB is a little more vibrant than the regular. I would suggest you start with 100 - 250 gr until you have a library of designs and you get a better feel for the colors you need.


----------



## jeron (Jul 16, 2012)

Ok thanks for that... I'll probably buy a small quantity of a few different sizes but start mainly with ss10

Thanks,
Jeron


----------



## mesewsatx (Aug 4, 2007)

I use the Wizard from Rhinestone World and am extremely happy with it. For template material I use the flock from Heat Transfer Warehouse not sticky flock as it seems to work much better for my needs. You will need a brush to brush in the stones (hardware store or even the Dollar store) and transfer tape.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I would only say you get what you pay for


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

charles95405 said:


> I would only say you get what you pay for


Unfortunately that is not always the case... 

I paid $600.00 for Hot Fix Era and you get about 0 support on how to actually design with it... 

In contrast both Easy Stone and The Stone Wizard have dozens and dozens of videos on how to design with the programs... 

It doesn't mean Hot Fix Era isn't a great program... Just that there is very little support for it... It's actually a good program for certain things but those discoveries have come from hours and hours of trying to "figure it out" rather than having someone with experience actually show you how to use it..

Also as a side note... Everytime I start HotFix Era it connects to the internet... I'm not certain if there is a way to turn that off or not?... Also as a side note every time I start CorelDRAW it connects to the internet as well however that I do know the end user can turn that off... Point is, it's not uncommon today for many programs to connect to the internet during use without us even realizing it... 

Kevin


----------



## jeron (Jul 16, 2012)

Kevin,

I would love to try yours out but I downloaded it quite a while ago and tried it for about 30 min then got busy with work and the trial expired.. it's there any way you can reset the trial or do I need to re register and download it again under a different account?

Also, I don't know what product is better, but it makes me nervous with how many people complain about your customer support... just saying..

Thanks,
Jeron


----------



## jesserc (Jul 17, 2013)

I guess everyone else is wrong. Where are the competitors horror stories. Jeron , seriously, it makes no difference to me, but as I age I like to pay it forward and I hate to see you get taken. Get any product but this one. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t407993.html


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

jeron said:


> Kevin,
> 
> I would love to try yours out but I downloaded it quite a while ago and tried it for about 30 min then got busy with work and the trial expired.. it's there any way you can reset the trial or do I need to re register and download it again under a different account?
> 
> ...


Jeron I extended your demo for you for a month... So you should be good to go... It wouldn't hurt to download the latest version and install it again just to be certain you have the latest version... 

Video tutorials you can find here:

EasyStoneTemplates - YouTube

TRW has a loyal fan base and that is great but just like Jesse who commented who says they have no agenda and yet he will say don't deal with me and yet he himself has never dealt with me... So I'm not sure why the need to pass judgement?.. My buddy tells me the new Mexican restaurant is lousy... I'm still likely going to try it at least once for myself.


----------



## jesserc (Jul 17, 2013)

I've haven't done business with Kevin, but I've dealt with his bully behavior on FB groups. Here's the previous thread where he bully's his long time customers. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t190290-4.html#post2051466

Even other vendors have issues with him. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t358434.html#post2065130


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

jesserc said:


> I've haven't done business with Kevin, but I've dealt with his bully behavior on FB groups. Here's the previous thread where he bully's his long time customers. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t190290-4.html#post2051466
> 
> Even other vendors have issues with him. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t358434.html#post2065130



Honestly Jesse one only has to look at your post count and previous posts... 

You see if you look at my post counts and my posts here you will seem 95% of my posts were helping people with their questions... Not bashing anyone...

Now look at your posts... Are they really "helping" someone with their question or more of an agenda you have decided to take on yourself?... 

Honestly people who have done business with me know the actual truth because they have experienced it themselves...

I'm just pointing out your posts here are pretty transparent is all and you are actually doing a disservice to your preferred vendor if you ask me...

We could go back and forth but truth be told you have been booted from various groups I belong to for just these types of bullying posts you are making here when you yourself have no direct knowledge...

When not just let people try the various products available and let them decide for themselves what is a better product for them... 

In my mind I have the best CorelDRAW Macro available and of course I would think that being I created over the last few years... My design work should speak for itself as well... 

So wasting your time trying to trash me and my business doesn't seem to me like it helps you at all or really anyone else for that matter... 

If you have time to kill and are so knowledgeable there are lots of questions people have I'm sure you can offer some positive input on and they would be much appreciated...

Kevin


----------



## jesserc (Jul 17, 2013)

Actually,this is quite productive to even save one person some grief, thanks for your advice, but I'm fine doing exactly what I want to do. Prospective buyers cant just go to your groups of followers and read comments because all of those are removed. Seems this is the only place that your loyal followers cant come to your rescue, so yeah its all good here. I'm not here to trash talk your product, product is great, afterall its just a compilation of macros, some already existing and some new. Maybe even same developers as used in other good macro products. So yeah, good stuff Kevin. My warning and problem is customer service, product authentication, and just plain ethical behavior of the man behind the curtain.


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

katruax said:


> Honestly Jesse one only has to look at your post count and previous posts...
> 
> You see if you look at my post counts and my posts here you will seem 95% of my posts were helping people with their questions... Not bashing anyone...
> 
> ...


If your product is so great why is it in Beta. Why is it not an actual product that can be used. Why do people who have a problem with you get their software turned off after they have paid. Why is that if they dont want to upgrade they cant us the software that they paid for?


----------



## Daisymay246 (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi , good information about the rhinestones, making the designs and what crystals to use. My question is how do you do different colors of rhinestones on one design?


----------



## gailevans (Aug 9, 2008)

The Rhinestone World has many videos on their site that explain how to do all aspects of rhinestoning, including this process.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm not a stoner, but TRW has develop something new in there wizard which will be my reason for purchasing after my trial is up. The magic button and the magic templates is some what of an automation process that will proportion any text inside of their envelopes perfect. This makes designing new layouts with text easy, wrapped around some art and it will speed up production in designing. My market is reunions, and I'll be using that function ALOT. Even if that's all I use.


----------



## Dragon Slayer (Aug 19, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> Magnifying glasses (readers) are a must for me.


I love these Housweety Professional Jeweler's Lighted Magnifier Visor - 5 Lenses 1.0X to 3.5X - Weighs Just 2 oz. - Hand Tool Sets - Amazon.com


----------

